
My journey to 9 software engineering offers - avastu
https://utsavahuja.com/9-software-engineering-offers
======
avastu
Hey y'all--I wrote this up to share some learnings and advice from my recent
job search. I hope it's helpful, and if there's anything in particular you'd
like me to touch on in the second post I have planned, let me know!

